# Income requirements for a single person to qualify for a retirement visa and benefits



## RodiM (May 14, 2016)

Hello again,
I'm new to the forum and as I learn, it seems I need to ask more questions. 
I understand that there are several types of visas and Mexico has a minimum income requirement for people who desire to retire in Mexico. I am not clear on either the income requirement for a single person, or the actual benefits. Any information is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A tourist permit is only good for 180 days in Mexico. Then, you must leave.
A Residente Temporal visa is for 1 year, renewable in Mexico for 1-3 more years. 
A Residente Permanente visa is forever, after 4 years as temporal, or if you qualify by income immediately. It allows work, but no foreign plated vehicle.
You may apply for visas at the nearest Mexican consulate. There are income requirements to be proven. A search on this forum, and others, will give you and idea of the latest requirements, but since 2012 it amounts to a minimum of about $1500 USD per month, depending upon exchange rate at the time of application. Of course, you will need a current passport, birth cirtificates, bank statements for the previous year, etc. Only tourists or temporary residents may own or operate foreign plated vehicles in most cases.


----------

